# AOKP ICS for O3D



## budensik (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi every1 ,i'm a new member here and just want to say that this website is great.
The reason i decided to write this new topic is that i have a question to all those smart developers.
The question is do You guys think is this possible to port one of your ICS rom to Optimus 3D.I've got this phone for a while and this is really nice phone but there's no support from You guys.I'm trying to convience people on xda forum to make a donation to You guys and ask You to help us to port one of your roms to Lg P920 .


----------



## Dansen (Mar 28, 2012)

i've seen you post on XDA. it seems, nobody want to port ics to the o3d... i've had the o3d too... but i sell my phone and buy me a galaxy nexus... i try to ask some devs.


----------

